

PageRank = ThoughtCancer - franze
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/07/startups-linking-to-your-competition-will-help-you-no-really/

======
franze
hi, i'm resubmitting this old but still valid article as i just got an email
from a linkbuilding firm which promised me 90$ for a link from a stupid old
site of mine to one of their big company, big brand name webproperties. it's
2012 and SEO hasn't advanced a bit. SEO is still rotten to the bone, and it's
not getting any better.

i will soon start a kickstarter project to change this, in the meantime please
read the article (if you like).

